
Smule Shares Its  Audio Technology To Bring Cigarettes To Your iPhone  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/19/smule-shares-its-awesome-audio-technology-to-bring-cigarettes-to-your-iphone/
======
bprater
Seems very strange that two iPhones can't communicate. Why such a huge
oversight?

